# VHI Travel Insurance



## Coleybar (31 May 2009)

I recently booked return Aer Lingus flights to Faro and booked a villa for 2 weeks, I had booked for me and my 2 children my mother and sister and her child all on the one aer lingus reference no. Unfortnately the children have chicken pox with my youngest hospitalised with a viral infection now for 2 weeks.. can I claim from VHI for the total cost of the holiday ie all the flights and accomadation that we will loose..


----------



## Squonk (31 May 2009)

Did you specifically take out travel insurance with VHI?


----------



## Coleybar (2 Jun 2009)

Yes took it out for all the family


----------



## Smashbox (2 Jun 2009)

You would really have to read through your policy. I have the same insurance but can't find my documents right now.


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Jun 2009)

Some of the terms and conditions on the VHI website

-  All members on a Multi Trip policy must hold relevant Vhi  Healthcare HospitalInsurance

Further terms and conditions here [broken link removed]


----------

